# bendix hub



## spoker (Mar 16, 2014)

wtb bendix cone tool ror 3 speed kick back


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 17, 2014)

What does it look like? I have a small collection of tools


----------



## spoker (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for the reply i dont have a pic of it maby some here can post one,i have tried all the home made ones without sucess,itd bendix part number ab-102,one sold on ebay a couple days ago but it went for more than a hub is worth!!!


----------



## Gordon (Mar 17, 2014)

*hub tool*

Here is a photo of the one I own. I assume you have tried to make one from a piece of water pipe? I have the instructions on how to do that if you haven't.


----------



## spoker (Mar 17, 2014)

thanks for posting pic,ive tried the sparkplug,socket and water pipe,its to stuck so it just laughs at the home made stuff


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 17, 2014)

If you have enough threads maybe install the axle nut after your homegrown tool, then back it off just a smidge. Install into vise and turn wheel...if hub is in wheel.


----------



## spoker (Mar 17, 2014)

first of all thanks to all who offerd assitance,i finnally got it,i used a large snap on right angle snap ring pliers,this hub has been quite a challenge,when i got it there was fresh grease in it so who ever was working on it had a few things incorret,but i have now turned the corner and it is onward and upward from here,AJ


----------

